

Digital Textbooks: 3 Reasons Students Aren’t Ready - hack_edu
http://mashable.com/2009/08/17/digital-textbooks/

======
billswift
It isn't that students aren't ready - the technology isn't good enough.

------
dfreidin
Is that link supposed to be gibberish? Or is it just messed up for me?

